# 2nd attempt



## Flowby Jonas (Aug 14, 2006)

Well I rescheduled another colonoscopy. I did the phoso-soda prep and it was worse than the Golitly prep. The next day I was sore all over my body. This came from having to strain at times to get my bowels moving. I was so thirsty i drank 12 16oz glasses of water that night. The next morning I went to the procedure and again I was surprised to see that the doctor that I thought was going to give me the colonoscopy was not who I thought. So now I was having those feelings of trepidation again. I explained to one of the techs that I was there 4 weeks earlier and had a failed procedure. This goof asks me if I want to reschedule. I just about came unglued when he suggested that. This part about being your own advocate is most imprtant. I found that yesterday the intern thought I had my own agenda. Well i do have a bit of my own agenda but I also need the guidance of the doctors as well. My cousin who is a chem major and a biologist said I NEED to get a HIDA scan, because gall blatter issues run in the family. Dr Rodriguez told me that I may trigger a false positive during the test and if I did and they remove the gall blatter I might have even worse problems with my IBS than I do now.I asked him if he ever had to go through the prep, and he said no and I told him he had no place to say this to me. That prep was the worst i had ever been through. So I agreed to have the doctor scheduled to do the procedure. This time I had requested full anestithia. The procedure went well and this time when i woke up the doctor spoke to me and spent enough time with me to make feel better about it this time. She said it all went well even the endoscopy went well too. Yesterday I went back for the results. I have been officially diagnosed with severe IBS. There were several pyolops a few that were precancerus. Otherwise I was in amazing shape for my age. I expressed some concern about my weightloss of 35 lbs to which the intern said I should be happy. My normal weight is 165-170lbs. My short stout frame holds my weight well because of my very thick bones. 35lbs loss makes me look like a stick and scary skinny for me. I also explained that I am getting better at finding the foods that fit me. I am finding that I have to be so careful about what, where, and when I eat. It seems that now my life revolves around how I eat.I am happy to know I dont have cancer and I am not going to die but it doesn't stop the issues I am having. I have been eating Bobs 5 Grain hot cereal with 10 grams of fiber per serving. I try very hard to eat foods with lots of soluble fiber. I have found that fiber supplements make me deficate even more. I try to get my fiber in my foods. I have many trigger foods like coffee, any kind of hot sauce, and I love I mean love hot and spicy Thai, Chinese, and Korean foods, Mexican food as well, its just with all the Mexican restaurants in Portland none of it is real Mexican food. Chocolate can be tolerated in small amounts only. Almost all lcatose has been eliminated. I have had 8 or so day now without an attack and I hope it keeps up another 8 days. I hope that each and everyone that comes to this board finds relief and comfort. The pain is VERY real even if some think otherwise. Believe it when I say I feel your pain. I just hope none ever have to feel mine. I wouldnt wish this condition on anyone. Don't quit, don't stop, dont give up, dont ever ever think you are alone because I know that many people that come to this board have the pain and the fears I have had. I know that we feel alone in the pain, and I have learned to own the pain that is mine and to deal with it. Try different things and read what the people on this board have to say because the more we communicate the more we establish for this community. I understand that what many of us suffer is a mystery to the medical community and to admit they don't know what it is at this point in time is a hard pill (excuse the pun) for them to swallow. Christine Jonas


----------

